# WTB Green Schwinn Panther Straight Bar Tank



## Tikibar (Feb 25, 2017)

Looking for a early 1950's straighbar tank for a green Schwinn Panther. 

It's for a rider and looks like this. Let me know what you have, thanks













Schwinn Panther Green Straight Bar Tank



__ Tikibar
__ Feb 25, 2017



						wanted to buy, Green Schwinn straight bar tank


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 27, 2017)

check ebay one up now

 item 132105060066


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2017)

Ends tomorrow, at $260 with horn and light. Not mine.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=132105060066


----------



## Tikibar (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks, still looking...


----------

